# Flapjack



## Joe90 (Oct 25, 2011)

I love homemade flapjack made with treacle, can I still eat it?
Probably a stupid question!?
I guess treacle is just another form of sugar right?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 25, 2011)

Everything in moderation, dont deprive yourself of treats, have some, do some blood tests to find out an acceptable amount for you......


----------



## FM001 (Oct 25, 2011)

Flapjacks are high in carbs, typically shop bought ones are anywhere between 30 to 30g of carbs depending on brand and weight, you could make your homemade ones much smaller or break off a piece at a time, I know I need insulin to cover foods such as flapjacks.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 25, 2011)

Flapjack are pretty much all carbs - treacle / golden syrup / honey, plus oats, perhaps dried fruit, too. However, everything in moderation is OK - small pieces.


----------

